# 2000 Johnson For sale



## cowboywoohoo (Apr 17, 2021)

2000 Johnson for sale just rebuilt 31 hours new coils power pack everything is new control box & cables $6000


----------



## cowboywoohoo (Apr 17, 2021)

cowboywoohoo said:


> call Tracy at 281-315-4367
> 2000 Johnson for sale just rebuilt 31 hours new coils power pack everything is new control box & cables $6000
> View attachment 4588197


----------



## cowboywoohoo (Apr 17, 2021)

cowboywoohoo said:


> 2000 Johnson 115 for sale just rebuilt 31 hours new coils power pack everything is new control box & cables $6000
> View attachment 4588197


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Is that a 350 or 450hp??


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

loco4fishn said:


> Is that a 350 or 450hp??


it has to be a 90HP on a 17' Montauk


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

88hp special


----------

